# Mobi Pressure Washer



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We the advent of Mobi Washer's joining the forum - Thought we could discuss the merits of the portable pressure washer for shows but also as a main unit for home - 

The unit hold's i believe 17 litres of water which im guessing using a Eco detailing products should be sufficient to clean wheels and body ? So I guess first use is the use of less water ...... 

So Thoughts on these as part of the Eco Friendly kit


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a link http://www.mobiwasher.co.uk/ hope that is ok.

This unit looks like a great solution. I have seen a couple like it. When you apply a "waterless" solution, in my opinion, there is no way to get full coverage, or do any volume with a spray bottle.

Also, perhaps the biggest benefit, is that when you switch to a model like this, sometimes customers raise objections "won't you scratch without water?". First off, yes, we use water.

But with such a machine, you eliminate a significant portion of objections by having it. Looks like a pressure washer, so no concern. Or, if it does come up, you are not trying to explain why you are charging what you are with only a spray bottle and you can explain how your process, equipment, chemicals, training all minimize the potential for scratching.

Good Stuff


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Relaited,
I read what you had originally posted, and that did raise a few questions in
my mind. This machine looks like a possible answer to washing wheels. With
the FK1000p protection, I can either brush the wheels clean or use ONR with
a MF cloth. That protection probably only gathers half the brake dust than
unprotected wheels anyway, so that half already falls to the ground, rather
than on a MF cloth.

If I brush them, most of the dust will fall to the ground. If I go the ONR route
I have the real problem of getting the MFs clean - an amount of detergent 
and a machine wash cycle, after a pre-soak in MF cleaning fluid. This is the
trade-off with using ONR as a "bucketless wash", so it isn't entirely waterless.

So, based on your original remarks about bad stuff hitting the ground, is this
sprayer better or worse (iyho) than using ONR/MF's? If I purchased one of
these, I'd probably use ONR as a pre-spray and then do a touchless wash 
with plain water from the sprayer, assuming that it's man enough for that job. 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Relaited said:


> Here's a link http://www.mobiwasher.co.uk/ hope that is ok.
> 
> This unit looks like a great solution. I have seen a couple like it. When you apply a "waterless" solution, in my opinion, there is no way to get full coverage, or do any volume with a spray bottle.
> 
> ...


So would you use the product mix in the washer directly to get an even spread ? Im guessing if you could get a good Fan then this would be great to get a really even spread on the car....

As for wheels i think this could be an option if fairly dirty - dependant on pressure etc ...

Im guessing other uses could be boat cleaning too - jet ski wash and so on

And it can also double as your mountain bike washer :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

This was one of the things in my mind when I posted here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138818

but so far nothing has come back 

I like the idea of low water use etc but without knowing what it can actually 'do' with the water its hard to know how much it adds to the process. I was instantly thinking wheels and arches etc as well, as even the 17L unit wont be any good for a full car, but I'd like to see more about it, as they're not cheap enough to take a risk on.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> So would you use the product mix in the washer directly to get an even spread ? Im guessing if you could get a good Fan then this would be great to get a really even spread on the car....
> 
> As for wheels i think this could be an option if fairly dirty - dependant on pressure etc ...
> 
> ...


Bill - the best waterless products I have need MUCH less product, applied far more thinly and evenly than a PW, even like this, could apply. I use about 300ml for our cars and it is applied as a mist. I have even successfully applied them using a paint spray gun from a compressor, as thats the sort of even and thin layer you want to use.

I hope somebody gets one of these units to demo/test at a DW meet or something so we could really try some different options with it. I suspect it can play a useful role somewhere but just havent got my head around exactly were. It might be even to defeat the classic argument about removing caked on mud around sills etc, then allowing other options to be used safely for the main clean afterwards?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

300 mls. :doublesho 
Your still using double the amount. 
But I bet your just playing safe. 
And I agree better safe than sorry. :thumb:


I to would like to see this in action. After all its on par with 1 Bucket of water. So water usage will be minimum. I would also like to hear if this product can handle water mixed with chemicals and the like, or is it only a water rinsing machine.
Gordon.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Im trying to arrange a loan unit to get sent out to somebody to test


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry newbie question here. From what is being said the 17l is not enough to wash a car by a conventional method. Also if there were a snow gun able to fit the Mobi, the capacity simply would not be enough - right??


----------



## rpg (May 29, 2009)

ad172 said:


> Sorry newbie question here. From what is being said the 17l is not enough to wash a car by a conventional method. Also if there were a snow gun able to fit the Mobi, the capacity simply would not be enough - right??


Not sure about the snow gun but AutoExpress tested the 15L model and said it was sufficient to rinse an average-sized family car twice. So, the extra 2L capacity in the 17L model _should_ be able to rinse a large saloon twice.

I think it's a great idea and I'm definitely considering getting one. Not only does it minimize water waste by making you use it sparingly (if you don't, you'll run out) but it's perfect for people living in apartment blocks or people who have to park their cars on the street.

Here's the AutoExpress article if anyone's interested.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/236182/mobi_washer.html


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

rpg said:


> Not sure about the snow gun but AutoExpress tested the 15L model and said it was sufficient to rinse an average-sized family car twice. So, the extra 2L capacity in the 17L model _should_ be able to rinse a large saloon twice.
> 
> I think it's a great idea and I'm definitely considering getting one. Not only does it minimize water waste by making you use it sparingly (if you don't, you'll run out) but it's perfect for people living in apartment blocks or people who have to park their cars on the street.
> 
> ...


didnt think about flat owners - i would think this would be ideal if it has a large enough capacity to rinse the car ...


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

ad172 said:


> From what is being said the 17l is not enough to wash a car by a conventional method.


Well, there is now a very convincing argument that the "conventional" method
has been superceded by modern technology. In the interests of saving water,
use of harsh chemicals, labour, and even cash, it is perfectly feasible to have
a very shiny car by adopting what the "culture" here says is wrong. For a
growing number of people, the merits or otherwise of the 2BM method sends
the same shudder down the spine - all the paraphernalia, the time, effort and 
sheer amount of water used to achieve the same effect.

All I'm trying to say is that it is OK to look at other washing methods, without
the risk of being drummed-out as a heretic. I'm working on the theory that this
machine could be ideal for finishing the job by accessing the more difficult to
reach areas, such as the wheels and arches. So, it's another step in adopting
the "less water" approach, not in perpetuating the conventional wisdom, hence
its appearance here in the eco section.


Bigpikle said:


> I was instantly thinking wheels and arches etc as well, as even the 17L unit wont be any good for a full car, but I'd like to see more about it, as they're not cheap enough to take a risk on.


Oh, so you're thinking that it might not be suitable. With that seed of doubt,
I'll hold off on buying one for the time being...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Couple things, the high pressure capability does worry me a bit, as some may simply use this as a traditional wash method replacement. I originally posted that it is not about conserving water, although a good thing, a detailer uses less water than a traditional wash and lots less than a home wash. So already in a good direction.

I am concerned about the pollution that hit’s the ground.

Yes, the temptation to crank up the pressure on the wheels exists, and in my experience, too tempting for most in this industry.

I have white boarded and seen once 2 objectless than can speed service and alleviate my concerns over run off and pollution. One is a “C” like wash mat, that fits around the wheel. This would allow one to get a little “sloppy” as you clean a wheel. Improve quality, but mostly speed.

The other is a square wash mat, of a size to fit under the front of the car, between the tires, under the engine. Both mats have a lip or edge. Then, the additional pressure is a good thing. Just enough to knock off some dirt & grim. The drips are captured on the mat. Wiped with a Micro Fiber Towel. Folded back into small storage. Towels handled like others.

A US version advertises use for off road motorcycles, boats, RV’s, etc.

Yes, a product & Process like Damon’s uses much less, as it is applied in a concentrated mist. We use a proprietary model, similar, and we use a higher dilution ratio. I am no math wiz, but I bet we apply the same net polymer amount.

I do like the thought provoking dialogue. And, I have not seen the traditional “Hey, what about the muddy off road vehicle?”. If you are mobile, think about the vehicles you can now choose when you only have to carry this unit?!!! With the 17 liter, that will easily clean 15-20 cars. More than a Team of 2 could accomplish in a day. Just think about how this model is an industry game changer, I call it a disruptive technology!

But please … no snow guns!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Relaited,


Relaited said:


> I am concerned about the pollution that hit's the ground.


You raised this in your first, now amended, post on this thread, hence the 
points I've raised in post #3. My concern is what's the better trade-off?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Steve - dont let me put you off as I am just wondering and having had ZERO exposure to the machine I am simply wondering. It will be good if Bill can get a loan unit and we can try it in various ways of use - traditional wet wash and rinse, and perhaps in lower water rinseless washing or other 'new' ways of working...

I'm all for anything that moves things forward. This might be one way? As Jim points out though it could still end up with 15/17L of water on the ground, with dirt from the vehicle in it, so thats still like a very large bucket of dirty water slopped on the ground, and probably about what the average supermarket car washer is still slopping all over the place during every wash...

Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Damon let me see if i can get you a demo model


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Damon let me see if i can get you a demo model


that would be great Bill and we can try lots of different ways of using it to wash. If not, as long as someone can try one and get some reviews it would be brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

The backpack one ... I have heard of a couple othes tryign to make something. The concern is that 3.5 gallons at 8 pound / gal = 28 gallons. That is not something you want to have on your back.

Youwould need to have a solution liek Damon uses, something liek 4oz per car. Thenj a one gallon tank makes sense, and is only 8lbs of weight on a back. 

On the other ... Cigarette lighter charger is OK, I guess. Maybe better if you had a plug in spot other than in the dash. I would prefer to charge a battery overnight, have that charge last the whole day so I do nto have a cord.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Lowiepete,

Not sure of the exact question, but if this unit is used as a traditional pressure washer ...

Then perhaps it is suitable for a Do It Yourselfer, that just wants a solution to wash his and his wife's car, but not a production of a professional outfit.

If used professional, I would suggest a higher grade model, higher psi. If you are going to blast away, then get a unit best for the job.

This appears to be a good tool for the application of a “waterless” product.

If used for anything other than that, and I could see it used in a Water Smart Eco Detailing model for rims and engines, using the ability to crank up the psi enough to work for those 2 requirements, it must also be accompanied by a solution, process or equipment to capture the pollution. I am not after the waste water, I advocate capturing the pollution contained within the waste water.

If one does not capture waste water, then I am not sure this unit solves any problem or issue of strategic or tactical nature … you would still be polluting. Any water conservation is negligible, and does not offset the downside of polluting. 

A mere wolf in sheep’s clothing from a Water Smart Eco Detailing perspective if used in a traditional pressure washer method.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> Steve - dont let me put you off as I am just wondering and having had
> ZERO exposure to the machine I am simply wondering.


Well, at £150 it is a big risk if it doesn't work... Also, I'm a tad concerned by
this...


AutoExpress Article said:


> When full, it was fairly heavy to transport around, and despite having wheels,
> it's too low to grab and roll along the ground comfortably.


...as with my limited mobility, that could be a problem. If at some future point 
the manufacturer addresses this problem, then I'd be stuck with something 
that is less than ideal.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

As a home hobby detailer, I tend to be working on well kept cars - I'd like to do more "for the environment" and have a couple of water butts installed now for use around the garden and hopefully with my car cleaning.

Can this unit be used with "grey water"? What kind of filtration is in there to use water freshly dropped from the skies?


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Iam interested in the mobi.

Can this unit run with a foam gun?

Iam not interested in water saving or other eco stuff. I want to wash my car in winter when i do not have water in the pipe. I only have buckets with water i take from home to my wash place.


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

Capacity: 15L 



is this enough to wash ( wheels too ) a 4d sedan ?


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Actually, the directions clearly state no foam gun use

:wall:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello Folks,

Has anyone had a chance to test this machine yet? I'm patiently waiting to
hear what the outcome is...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

not seen anything yet Steve...


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought a Mobi 15 and washed 4 cars with it.

It is not bad but i find that it has not enough power to geht the foam after the washing of the car.

It does take serious time to get the bubbles of the car, but it works

Washing works not bad. I use it in winter when i have no chance of cleaning my car in the garden.

I need about 80l for washing the car including 2 big buckets. So i have lots of water to carry with me..


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> not seen anything yet Steve...


That's a shame, because it could probably be something that would be very
useful. It's also a tad strange that there hasn't been a response here from the
Forum Sponsor... :doublesho

Though I do have a question. My intended use will be to touchless wash the
wheels and spray out the wheel arches. With the former, which is the less
harmful? Using the touchless wash, or using my present method of ONR/GLSS
with MF cloths that need some thorough cleaning afterward...

There's little prospect (in any practical sense) of me being able to gather the 
waste from the sprayer. I'm not too bothered about mud / salt etc., I imagine 
that it's the brake dust that causes waste concerns.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ill chase this up


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Im getting one sent from performance motor care for my subterranean belgian cleaning with ONR as Im currently in exile in ford city Belgium, at a £100 or so plus shipping its cheaper than a saturday night out here and infinitely less boring, give me a week or so


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a Nomad. In US, think it is virtually the same. I like it, very compact.

Pretty good pressure, I have it cranked down as low as it goes, still create heavy pressure & flow.

For me, I would never allow the pollution to hit the ground.

Don't know how to do touchless anything, requires agitation in any case, as I see it.

For wheel wells, we use a brush to knock off any large "dirt" then we spray a dressing to "mask" ... it is the wheel well. The first thing to get dirty when they drive away. Can't see any logic in bring that element back to show room condition in a detail


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

anybody know what the battery life on this is (the mobi)
had a look on the site but cannot see anything

probably looking in the wrong place

but would be grateful if anyone has any info, as it looks a handy bit of kit but wonder what its limitations are


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bought a mobi 17L during the week so will report back once i`ve had a chance to test it. Main reason for going for this was the rechargable battery. Dont mind if i have to charge up before each use. I couldn`t be arsed having to plug the 15L into a power transformer every time and obviously plugging into the Cig lighter isn`t an option if your using it to wash you car.


----------



## Dandelyon (Jan 31, 2010)

dantheman said:


> anybody know what the battery life on this is (the mobi)
> had a look on the site but cannot see anything
> 
> probably looking in the wrong place
> ...


They quote an hour.

But if you read the tests on the Nomad it says the Nomad runs for 26 minutes flat out before become unusable and that the Mobi become unusable about 6 minutes later.

"The Nomad Cordless and its battery powered competitor were run constantly from fully charged to when they effectively became unusuable, on the same spray setting as all the tests.

The same in-hose pressure measurements and force calculations were taken every minute over the time of effective cleaning power. The data was plotted and analysed.

It took 26 minutes of continuous spraying for the 18V Nomad to fall to the starting level of force of its competitor!

The competitor's battery lasted 6 minutes longer than the Nomad before it fell to a level where the pump pressure started to tail off."

I'm assuming they're referring to the Mobi unless there's another battery powered portable washer.


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

think ill stick to the old fashioned kind havent bought one yet tho- cash flow problems and moving house very soon


----------

